# Kochi Knives BACK IN STOCK



## JBroida (Dec 22, 2011)

It seems like we now have all of the kurouchi Kochi knives back in stock, including my favorite 240mm Kurouchi Wa-Gyuto. We also have one very cool Kurouchi 270mm V2 Yanagiba in stock (not on the website)... it just arrived so there are no pictures yet.

Anyways, here you go:
Kochi Knives @ JKI


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 22, 2011)

I like these knives, they get crazy sharp easily. Some of the nicer kurouchi knives around.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 23, 2011)

Jon, do you have any input on Kochi's kurouchi vs. migaki? Is there any performance difference or is are the differences purely superficial?


----------



## JBroida (Dec 23, 2011)

actually, the migaki wasnt in too high of demand last time so i brought in the kurouchi only this time. I found the performance to be very similar (though i didnt keep a migaki one)... the kurouchi did better with food release and was easier to care for. I have to admit, i also liked the look of it a bit more.

FYI, only 3 of the 240mm's left


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 23, 2011)

i love my 240 kurouchi.


----------

